# Mini Rex And Rex Question



## Legacygirl (Apr 3, 2007)

Hello I used to show Mini Rex back then. Then I end up moving where I have to give them up. It been long time since I have Mini Rex and Rex. What is the different between Mini Rex and Rex beside their weight standard? I know Rex and Mini Rex weigh different. But what about their body type? I was told it was a mini rex when we pick up the rabbit, it turn out to be a rex not mini rex. So I am little confuse. How to overall tell the diffferent? When they both look almost the same? Sorry for the silly question.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 3, 2007)

From my understanding - they are two totally different breeds. Well - I mean - one is larger than the other. But they are shown as two different breeds.
Standard Rex - Prized for its fur and meat production.Although, most fur uses of the Rex stopped in 1985 after most people realized that there are larger animals that are just as soft. These are prolific rabbits having large litters with odd numbers of kits, often numbering nine or more. They are known as good mothers and are used as foster mothers for other rabbit breeds. These rabbits have beautiful fur that is often used to substitute for the use of other animals in fur coats.
Mini Rex - weighing around 4 1/2 pounds. Short and rather close coupled, it is moderately well filled with flesh. The ideal length of fur is 5/8 inch, and is to have a lustrous appearance,good body, and a plush-like effect which offers a distinct springy resistance to the touch. This breed is also referred to as a"Velveteen" rabbit.
That is from:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_rabbit_breeds

Here are links to the National Club sites for those breeds:

http://www.nmrrc.com/ (National Mini Rex Club)

http://www.nationalrexrc.org/index.html (National Rex Club)


If you breed a mini rex to a rex - you do not get a purebred. You now have a "cross breed" or "hybrid" rabbit and you are starting back at the F1 I mentioned earlier when you asked about pedigrees.

Now, what I'm about to say is *personal opinion only! *It isn't meant to be critical at all - it is simply sharing my thoughts.

If I wanted to breed show rabbits - I would go to one of the websites for the clubs of the breed I want to show - and find a breeder that is listed with them. I would then buy a trio or whatever...of pedigreed rabbits. I would ask for the best they have that they're selling.

I say this because I like to work with one bloodline or compatible bloodlines (just from my personal experience) and many times you can get a fairly good deal if you're buying three rabbits (two does and a buck). Breed the two does on the same day so that you have a foster mom available if need be.

I know - you're saying, "Why buy from a breeder that is a member of the club?" Because to me - chances are - if the breeder cares enough about breeding to be a member of the specialty club for that breed - that means they have hopefully educated themselves about that breed of rabbit and will sell you good rabbits and not just junk.

Once again though - those thoughts are *personal opinion.* They're based upon the idea that you are breeding for show quality animals.

Peg


----------



## Legacygirl (Apr 3, 2007)

NOTE: I am not going to crossbreed my rex and mini rex. All I am asking how to tell them apart and not get them confuse.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 3, 2007)

There is a picture of both breeds here (about 2/3 of the way down the page)...

http://www.arba.net/photo.htm

I think you may have to wait till they're fully grown to see - or mayb euse a permament marker and write "MR" in the ear of the mini rex and"R" in the ear of the rex.

I also wasn't trying to say you were going to breed them - I just thought I'd share about crossbreeding for others who might wonder too about that. 

At one point in time my husband (before we were really breeding much)said, "Well...can't you just breed two lops - as long as the doe is larger than the buck?" I honestly didn't know.

So whenever I answer things on the site - I try to think of all potential questions that anyone who reads the thread might have!

Peg


----------



## pamnock (Apr 3, 2007)

The coats are about the only similarity. The Mini Rex is compact type and the Rex is commercial type.

There was a lady that entered a "Mini Rex" in show A this weekend and the judge DQ'd it for being over weight. It was entered in show B as a "Rex" and I disqualified it for under weight.There was no way to diet it down to Mini Rex size nor fatten it up to Rex size. I think it was just a very large Mini Rex.

Pam


----------



## Legacygirl (Apr 4, 2007)

Isn't Mini Rex's head smaller in size compare to rex? If I'm not mistaken?


----------



## clarzoo (Apr 4, 2007)

By default- yes a Mini Rex's head is smaller than a Rex's head. 



Comparing a Mini Rex to a Rex is like comparing a Himilayan Netherland Dwarf to a Californian. They may have similar coats- but that's it. 


Both of the breeds you are interested in have different body types, different classes they are shown in, different point allotments in their Standards, etc....


I think it's great that you are getting back into showing rabbits. Is there a breeder in your area (the breeder you got your current rabbits from, maybe?) that can become your mentor and give you some hands on experience with those two breeds? In my opinion finding a local breeder to learn from is the best way to gain the knowledge you are seeking. The internet may give you instant answers to basic questions, but nothing beats putting your hands on a rabbit and learning what makes each breed special.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 4, 2007)

I have a mini rex. She is compact,especially compared to the ones that members (Aurora69, Bunnys rule)have. Wowzers. They are beautiful, but actaul Rex. Mine is mini so about 4 lbs.


----------



## Legacygirl (Apr 4, 2007)

Unfortunaley no there no breeders anywhere near des moines washington state. 

It been a while since I showed rabbits. Yes I know lot about rabbits and show and what judges look for etc. But some of the stuff I forgot over the years, so I am just getting myself back into the boat. YOu know the old saying? I need to get myself back into the boat so I don't sink.


----------



## clarzoo (Apr 4, 2007)

Since Mini Rex are one of the most popular breeds in the US, I figured there had to be some breeders near you. Avery quick online seach gave me several breeders. 

Here is one:
http://www.enumclawexotics.com/index.htm

I even MapQuested it them to see how far they are from you. They live 17 miles from Des Moines. How is that for close?!
http://tinyurl.com/yud2zk (This is a link to the map)


I don't know that the breeder above will help you - but I am sure they can put you in contact with someone who can. 


I hope you don't think I am being pushy. But I really think you would benefit from a local mentor if you are truly serious about getting back into rabbits. To be a successful show person (in whatever way you define it)- you need to really get a good hands on feeling for your breed. ESPECIALLY Mini Rex which are one of the most competetive breeds in the US. If you want any chance of breeding rabbits that will do well on the show table go out and talk to as many breeders as you can. Go to the shows and watch, ask questions, etc... The worst someone can say to you is 'No' or 'Leave me alone'. 
*
*


----------



## Legacygirl (Apr 4, 2007)

Fine I'll leave all of you alone. I didn't know I was bothering people with questions sheesh. I though this is a place to ask for advice and I thought people here are nice. Maybe it best I explained my situation. I was in 4-H one year,continue showing rabbits in open shows because I started in 4-H late. I used to show Himi, Mini Rex, Mini Lop, Rex, Dutch for show. I only bred Dutch and successfully have a healthy litters. Dutch, Himi were my best show quality rabbits. My white rex doe won best of breed. Then I end up moving to places so I have to quit showing rabbits for while. The last time I shown rabbits was I think around 2000. Now I am living at place where we won't be moving anytime soon. I also got married. Yes I know lot about showing rabbits and stuff. But I forgot some stuffs since I last shown rabbits. WE are not going to be in rabbits show this year. So sorry for being a pest. PS I know what a mini rex, rex rabbit I know the different. The problem was one person gave me a rabbit and said it was a mini rex. When we got the rabbit I knew it was a standard rex. Even though I only had one rex that was a show rabbit. I only know little about rex.


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 4, 2007)

No one was saying you are bothering us by asking questions. We love to help out, and we would love to see you get all the information you need to be a successful breeder.

But, there is only so much we can do over the internet. The suggestion of finding a local mentor is to help supplement the information we can give you with hands on experience.

I know that there is such a big difference between being told something and reading something, and have someone show you a rabbit that you can touch and compare to other rabbits.

Please don't be offended that the suggestion of a local mentor keeps coming up. It's just the best way to help learn.

We just want to see you be successful and do well on the show table!

--Dawn


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 4, 2007)

First of all, I don't think you're bothering anyone here. We're here to answer questions.

I don't think any of us breed rexes. While this forum is fairly large....we actually have a fairly low number of breeders on this forum....and if none of us breed rex or minirex - it is sort of hard for us to tell you what to look for.

The only way I can describe it is if you went into a convenience store looking to buy a diamond ring. They'd love to help you and be as friendly as they can...they just don't happen to sell diamond rings.

In this case, the "diamond ring" is a rex breeder. Someone who knows the breed and can help you. I don't think we have one. 

If I understand correctly, the breed standards are copyrighted and it isn't like I can go grab one and post it here. It is in the ARBA"Standard of Perfection" book which you can get fromhttp://www.arba.net/pubs.htm and it costs $15.

You have to understand - that if we don't have what you're looking for- we try to send you in other places to help you find it. We aren't trying to push you aside....we're trying to *help* you since we don't have the answers.

I just went to a thread I posted earlier this year asking all breeders to check in - you can find it here:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=18298&amp;forum_id=8

We had fifteen breeders list their information - none of them were from Washington state.

This is one reason why I have encouraged you to go on yahoo groups and look for Washington breeders - you'll get TONS of email I'm sure when folks have rabbits for sale and you'll get contact information for breeders and maybe you can find someone that way.

I'm sorry if you feel we haven't helped enough - but we really have tried.

Peg


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Apr 4, 2007)

Seriously, you need to join the ARBA.Were you a member before or are you now? They have a guidebook with information about all the breeds, they put out an awesome magazine 6 times a year filled to the brim with information on breeding and showing and just gossip stuff too. 

Like Peg said, buy the Standard of Perfection. Also, there should be local clubs in state and maybe they list breeders in your area. You definitely need to get in touch with someone who shows what you are interested in. It is really hard for us to tell you about Rex and Mini Rex when you can't "touch the rabbit". No one is mad at you for asking questions.To me, it is hard for me to describe something as I am a hands on type learner.

Hope you still ask those questions. Sometimes even us mods learn something from other people answers 

Sharon


----------



## Legacygirl (Apr 4, 2007)

Yes I was a member of ARBA for about 4 or 5years then I didn't rejoined it since then. My husband and I are thinking about rejoing ARBA, it just a matter of time for us to pay the couple fees. I might misunderstand whatclarzoosay on here. I thought she said she doesn't want me to ask questions here only at rabbits show.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Apr 4, 2007)

O.k. glad to hear you are going to rejoin eventually. It is definitely better to have a hands on feel of the rabbit! 

Sharon


----------



## clarzoo (Apr 4, 2007)

*I don't want you to feel like you are being run off. I am very sorry if it came across that way. I tried to be very careful with the way I worded things. 


I love it when people ask questions. It is WAY better to ask questions than to just see what happens and get bad results. But, my point, and what Peg stated more eloquently than I, was that nothing can beat hands on learning. 


I (and the others here on this forum) are here to help you, others like you and each other to increase our knowledge of the rabbit. I spent my time helping you out by looking for breeders in Washington State that might be able to teach you more than we can do over the internet. I live in Florida, otherwise I'd volunteer my own time to get you aquainted with the rabbit show world again. There is so much to know!!




Legacygirl wrote:
*


> Yes I was a member of ARBA for about 4 or 5 years then I didn't rejoined it since then. My husband and I are thinking about rejoing ARBA, it just a matter of time for us to pay the couple fees. I might misunderstand whatclarzoosay on here. I thought she said she doesn't want me to ask questions here only at rabbits show.


----------

